# LOOKIE-LOOKIE WHAT I GOT THIS MORN



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CAUGHT THIS FEMALE FISHER THIS MORNING---In my box set by the creek--Didn't make it to the stump--Catching the Fisher I can only catch one Marten the limit is 2 Marten or one Marten and one Fisher {stupid Rules }---------She weighed 5 I/2 lbs--Beautiful silky fur--------Called Black Cat of the North----------------------------------------------skip*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Beauty
. I was so hoping she would.make it to the stump.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Well that’s great congrats bud fur does look great on that one maybe mr marten will find your stump set


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Guys*---------That's what I'm hoping for too----A coyote looked it over ,circled it at 12 ft twice and headed for the field lol*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, real nice fur on that one, remember the Japanese orange box's that use to be wooden, the trappers loved them for box sets. Is that a 110 coni ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good work pays off. Congratulations.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome catch!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Hassell there’s two springs on that trap so it’s not a 110 it’s a 120 they have twice the power


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Hassell there's two springs on that trap so it's not a 110 it's a 120 they have twice the power


 Duh, my bad, 2 spring coni's is what I used 120's and 330's plus single and double spring leg holds. Thanks.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey Rick and John The coni used is 160 double spring 6x6 opening. Little bigger opening and stronger. I use 120's for Marten most of the time 110's for Weasel--------Made a pan for the 160 instead of trigger wires seamed to worked real good----I'll get a pic to show the difference -------Haven't seen a Marten track yet but Fisher seem to be running every where---Got some warmer weather coming--------later svb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice Skip! What tannery do you use?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice catch Skip. You still got it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Hey Rick and John The coni used is 160 double spring 6x6 opening. Little bigger opening and stronger. I use 120's for Marten most of the time 110's for Weasel--------Made a pan for the 160 instead of trigger wires seamed to worked real good----I'll get a pic to show the difference -------Haven't seen a Marten track yet but Fisher seem to be running every where---Got some warmer weather coming--------later svb*


 That fisher filled up that trap so was a good size, the pan sounds idea sounds good, it's amazing how far a marten can get through a coni before setting it off.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*APH I use Moyles mostly over the years but been thinking about giving Great Northern Gur Dressing a try. Out of Spooner Wi [ 715] 939-1255 ]--www.GNFUR.com------------Met them at the National Trappers Convention this summer. Seems to be a Great Company, We'll see.*

*Rick here's a few pic's I took of the pan system I made for the 160-Seem to have worked Great---Hardwood 4 1/2" long, 1 I/2 " wide 1/4" thick.. I drilled 2 small holes for the trigger wires to go through. Than bent the wires over and did tape the ends so they were solid . Got to do this on some 220's too.. Be good for the Big Old Males---I Did get a 16lb Male many years ago but he was in a 330 Bobcat set.*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great bud been doing some reading on that since we talked on the phone a lot of guys are using them for mink in mink boxes seem mink will jump right in them but some refuse a box set with the wire trigger


----------

